# Termidor and ticks



## rightit (Mar 5, 2011)

I hope it's ok to post a link. The rules don't seem to address it. Here's a listing of tick control products, and NH is registered, so they can sell it to you. Someone will likely come along and make a suggestion as to what pseticide will work best. I'm not affiliated with this company in any way. I have ordered from them 3 times. Very fast shipping, always as promised. You can download pdf labels and they provide all kinds of info on any given pest control issue:

http://www.pestmall.com/tick-control-products/

Mark


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Termidor is only labeled for immediate perimeter of structure (exterior only) and for subterranean application along structures for termites. 

Treating larger expanses for ticks isn't very helpful. Treating edges, such as where larger growth meets smaller growth has some value, but not that much.

Treating pets with frontline is necessary for ticks. Thorough showering daily, using friction from hands, washcloths, etc will remove deer ticks and nymphal ticks. Kids don't alway wash themselves that well, though. No good answers here-hopefully there will be an effective vaccination soon. 

Bi-fenthrin would be a better choice of active ingredient, but still won't help that much.


----------



## bostonbees (May 17, 2011)

Thanks....

I think I might go with ticktubes for the yard ( I know I could make them myself, but the place doen the road has them.....

I might also get a spray for the lawn/gardens......I know the local pest co uses talstar...(bifenthrin)...I can buy it online...I called and they said 1oz to a gallon is the rate....could I put this in a hose end sprayer that is made for fertilizer? It does have many setting, including 1oz per gallon.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

The hose end spray sounds like a good idea. If it is in good shape, meaning no leaks especially as that would uncalibrate the mixing ratio. Also, not a lot of pressure with them, but as long as you can cover the yard it doesn't matter; simply take more time, but with the advantage of low-pressure is larger droplet size so minimal drift. If too windy, don't do it. I'd consider doing it in the evening when sun is minimal so as to minimize grass damage potential. Gives it a chance to dry. 

The tick tubes are a good idea. I've honestly not used them, so I hadn't thought of them. 

Don't discount a daily thorough showering. The deer tick must be embedded in the skin for 24-48 (or more) hours before transmitting Lyme disease. The adult and nymph can be washed off. Consider this a last line of defense.

The 1oz/gal is higher than we use. Maybe the % of concentrate is less in your bottle than ours. Double check that part.


----------



## Wiscbldr (Nov 1, 2010)

First off, the tick DOES NOT have to be imbedded for 24-48 hrs for lyme disease to be transferred. All it takes is for the tick to regurgitate the borrelia bacteria and you've got problems. The CDC states the 1-2 day period, but thats incorrect based on the research I did while writing a book on lyme disease. Pulling a tick out can induce the tick to regurgitate its saliva allowing the tranference of the bacteria to the blood stream.

As far as a treatment spray, Id recommend something with permethrin, but, read the cautions accordingly, especially concerning pets, and, you cant allow it to get on your skin as its a carcinogen.

Proper prevention such as tucking pants into socks, light colored clothing, spraying the clothing and spraying the rest of the body with a product such as OFF that can go on the skin. Frontline for the pets, proper vaccines as well are critical. Unfortunately, there are no human vaccines anymore. Once upon a time there was a vaccine for humans, but, it wasnt cost effective for the pharmaceutical companies, so it was disbanded. Its a shame, because LD is the fastest growing disease in the U.S.

You can create multiple tick traps using dry ice methods as well and then spray any thick areas. 

Good luck!


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

The vaccine for humans and pets is available, but does not work very well. I know personally a guy and his hunting dog, both vaccinated, both infected anyway. There is a tremendous demand for an effective vaccine. Pennsylvania has the highest rate of infection in the nation. Pharma companies would make a lot of money with an effective vaccine. We will have it someday; amazing progress being made in the science/medical world, especially with nano technology. 

It isn't just the CDC that teaches that 24-48 hours of embedded tick is necessary. 24 hrs is actually on the low side.

Has your research been peer reviewed? Published in veterinary/medical/bio journals? My wife has access to medical and scientific journals. I would objectively read your work.


----------

